# Sipo Mahogany



## Nollie (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

I might be moving to Texas for about 6 to 7 years. I wil be doing woodworking in my spare time to keep me away from the bad things.
Where can i find Sipo Mahogany close to Houston Tx. It seems that all the excotic wood suppliers are up north .
Can any one help. I would be needing 4/4, 8/4, 12/4 thick lumber

Thanks


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.plesums.com/wood/tips/lumbersources.html

Maybe one of these fine folks can help you out. Good luck.


----------



## Nollie (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks wahoo6o9 There is alot of information on this site


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Your welcome my friend.


----------



## Quoheleth (Apr 14, 2012)

Clark's Hardwood Lumber (http://www.clarkshardwood.com/) is a Houston institution for all sorts of hardwoods, both domestic and exotic. I don't see Sipo Mahogany listed on their website, but that doesn't mean a) they don't have it or b) they can't get it for you.

Good luck, and welcome (in advance) to Southeast Texas!

Q


----------



## Nollie (Oct 9, 2010)

I went to Houston yesterday to buy some Sipo mahogany. Thanks to waho6o9 that put me on to Mason's Mill & Lumber Co i got what i wanted . They have a large inventory from 4/4 to 16/4 and at a good price too. ( $ 4.69 bf ) Now i must get into making some Greene & Greene furniture. 
I am so fortunate to have received a whole workshop full of new machines from a very good person . Thank you , i am so blessed !


----------



## mking1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Houston Hardwoods located at: 4910 West 34th street, Houston, TX 77092, phone 713 686 6176
When I lived in Houston this is where I purchased most of my hardwoods.
There are located in the Northwest part of Houston, just Northwest of the 610 Loop, on the out bound side of Hwy 290.
Miles.


----------



## Nollie (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Miles. I will keep them in mind when i go buy lumber again.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

In Houston, Houston Hardwoods and Clark's are the places to go.

HH is cheaper and has a price list (helpful), but less inventory, fewer thick/wide boards, and much less in the way of exotics and quartersawn.

Clark's has all the fancy stuff, but is significantly more expensive for the plain vanilla stuff.


----------

